# confused



## dragnit (Apr 7, 2011)

This red dragon should be ready to chop by now but it keeps sprouting new growth.Foxtailing?STarted 12-12 January 16 which would make this plant at about 11 weeks in flowering.Should I let it go some more or chop?
help please.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2011)

what do the trichs tell you...11 weeks?..was these from ..Barnys farm?....I took mine at week 9  and trichs  was 20% amber


looks Awesome my friend

..nice job


----------



## dragnit (Apr 7, 2011)

Seeds were from Barny's .Trichs are mostly still clear with some milky.I'm running out of patience.I had a timer issue into the flower stage that left my lights on for 36 hours straight ,maybe that caused the slow down.


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2011)

dragnit said:
			
		

> Seeds were from Barny's .Trichs are mostly still clear with some milky.I'm running out of patience.I had a timer issue into the flower stage that left my lights on for 36 hours straight ,maybe that caused the slow down.




Maybe you interrupted the flowering cycle with that 36 hours of light....how long ago did that happen?

I don't know if one time wld really do a whole lot though.


----------



## Rockster (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd let her go another 10 days or so, judging by the pics?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll be running these seeds soon, looking great!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2011)

I think that 36 hours of continuous light during flowering could certainly set you back 2 weeks or more.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 7, 2011)

i have an nice Red Dragon turned 8 weeks flower today,atleast i was told it was red dragon, its about 50-50 clear cloudy, so im wondering how long it will be myself, i didnt have a timer issue so lets see what happens and compare. i can try to through a pic up later.

judging by your pic i do indeed have a red dragon as mine looks incredibly simmilar.


----------



## dragnit (Apr 7, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Maybe you interrupted the flowering cycle with that 36 hours of light....how long ago did that happen?
> 
> I don't know if one time wld really do a whole lot though.


 
Maybe about a month ago .Also my grow temps were on the low side , like 75 f lights on and 60 f lights off.
Thanks for the comments helps me be more patient.


----------



## dragnit (Apr 7, 2011)

I started flushing the chemicals out about two weeks ago but I am feeding a low strength fish fertilizer mix with a little molasses and magnesium.My reasoning is to not stress it too much to make a reveg easier.My thinking might be flawed.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

If lights are 12/12, no fear of reveg....


----------



## dragnit (Apr 7, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> If lights are 12/12, no fear of reveg....


I meant reveging once I harvest .I,m outa seeds and want to keep this strain going.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

lmao....me being stoned, I guess it flew right over my head.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 7, 2011)

you might try extending the hours of darkness from 12 to 14. then to 16, the buds are super looking.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah mine looks the same, maybe even a lil further along, only I started flowering Feb 10.


----------



## dragnit (Apr 7, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> you might try extending the hours of darkness from 12 to 14. then to 16, the buds are super looking.


I will try that for sure can't hurt anything at this stage


----------



## dragnit (Apr 7, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Yeah mine looks the same, maybe even a lil further along, only I started flowering Feb 10.
> 
> View attachment 165078


Sure looks like a red dragon to me.Hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Gartner (Apr 13, 2011)

dragnit said:
			
		

> This red dragon should be ready to chop by now but it keeps sprouting new growth.Foxtailing?STarted 12-12 January 16 which would make this plant at about 11 weeks in flowering.Should I let it go some more or chop?
> help please.



Whats yor flowering cycle.
I do harvest in the 9 th to 10th week, once the weed get brownish color, it will be almost ready to harvest...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2011)

The color of the "weed" has nothing to do with whether it is ready for harvest.  The only true way is to check the trichs.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 10, 2011)

I have heard that (and IDK 4sure) yu should harvest when the trics are 80% milky white to be at THC peak or let them turn about 60% amber to be at CBD peak. is that correct?


----------

